# Washing Cycling Shorts



## Wester (26 May 2011)

Is it important to wash cycling shorts often if you sweat a lot when cycling if it is how often should you wash them ?


----------



## Wester (26 May 2011)

Wester said:


> Is it important to wash cycling shorts often if you sweat a lot when cycling if it is how often should you wash them ?



Forgot to say that i am talking about padded shorts


----------



## SquareDaff (26 May 2011)

Mine get washed every day purely on the grounds of hygene!


----------



## ianrauk (26 May 2011)

Change your shorts every day if you commute or after every ride. You have to keep them clean otherwise you will be heading for all sorts of hygene/bacteria problems.


----------



## Andy_R (26 May 2011)

If they crunch when you're pulling them on, its time to wash them


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2011)

They must be washed every day if you commute in them, or after every ride, whether you sweat a lot or not. Add in most of your kit should be washed as well. You might get away with an outer layer, but any base layers get them washed.

You'll be in a world of pain if you don't.


----------



## 400bhp (26 May 2011)

cycle shorts - every day.

Other clothing - potentially more than 1 day but will depend on a number of factors.


----------



## Leaway2 (26 May 2011)

Andy_R said:


> If they crunch when you're pulling them on, its time to wash them



Dont forget, throw them against the wall, if they stick, time to wash them.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 May 2011)

All cycling gear next to my skin washed after every ride. Over gear washed if muddy, etc.


----------



## potsy (26 May 2011)

When the skid marks start to act as extra padding it's probably time to chuck 'em in t'wash


----------



## Glover Fan (26 May 2011)

I wash them "whenever I can". Because this cycling malarky is so darned expensive, I only own 2 pairs of shorts at the mo and alternate and chuck one pair in the wash when some other washing is being done.


----------



## david k (26 May 2011)

no need to wash em. youll be washing your under wear next


----------



## gavintc (26 May 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> All cycling gear next to my skin washed after every ride. Over gear washed if muddy, etc.



+1 only exception is arm warmers, they often last a few rides before going into the wash.


----------



## evilclive (26 May 2011)

fossyant said:


> They must be washed every day if you commute in them, or after every ride, whether you sweat a lot or not. Add in most of your kit should be washed as well. You might get away with an outer layer, but any base layers get them washed.
> 
> You'll be in a world of pain if you don't.



I'm sure people have had grief from mucky kit, but I'm not one of them. I'm fairly sweaty, ride 13-20 miles a day, and am not really prepared to discuss how often my cycling kit gets washed - but it sure isn't daily :-) This regime has served me well for the past 14 years.


----------



## 400bhp (26 May 2011)

evilclive said:


> ) This regime has served me well for the past 14 years.



But, unfortunately not for anyone within 10 feet of you.


----------



## evilclive (26 May 2011)

400bhp said:


> But, unfortunately not for anyone within 10 feet of you.



People do say things like that, but mostly when they have no experience of how stinky or otherwise things are. I know what clothes can reek of, and I'd wash them if they did, but they don't.

Maybe I'm just not as stinky as you :-)


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2011)

Evilclive - undercrackers from a bike ride...no you need to get sorted. Very easy for skin in that area to get 'inflamed' - so fresh shorts for all. Really... protect the under bits...... not funny riding on any uncomfortable bits !


----------



## _aD (26 May 2011)

I wash them if I've done a particularly long or sweaty ride, but otherwise once a week I suppose. Personally I think once every ride is excessive - if you keep yourself clean then there's no need to wash every garment the moment it's touched your skin - how filthy are you people!


----------



## rualexander (27 May 2011)

_aD said:


> I wash them if I've done a particularly long or sweaty ride, but otherwise once a week I suppose. Personally I think once every ride is excessive - if you keep yourself clean then there's no need to wash every garment the moment it's touched your skin - how filthy are you people!


+1

Every ride is excessive, totally unnecessary. Skin is designed to keep bacteria out, you won't die if you wear your shorts for a few rides. And unless it's really hot and you are filthy they won't really smell either
.


----------



## evilclive (27 May 2011)

fossyant said:


> Evilclive - undercrackers from a bike ride...no you need to get sorted. Very easy for skin in that area to get 'inflamed' - so fresh shorts for all. Really... protect the under bits...... not funny riding on any uncomfortable bits !



Um, this isn't the voice of inexperience y'know. I've been doing this for 14 years now - I know you say it's very easy for it to get 'inflamed', but it's just not happening to me. And like I said, that's riding 5 days a week, 13-20 miles a day, ie decent length commuting riding.

Now, if I were doing 50-100 mile rides, things might be different - I can't comment on what I'd do or how my body would react in that situation, because I don't do it. But the shorter, commuting style stuff - no problem.

Maybe I've just got an iron backside :-)


----------



## henshaw11 (27 May 2011)

Ideally 1 day before washing - tho' if I'm cycling a full week I might run a pair over two days. Pref a jersey per day, or at worst 1 day + following morning and rinse at lunchtime.

(Yeah, yeah, I need to buy a few more pairs of bibs...)


----------



## david k (27 May 2011)

every now and then ill spray mine with fabric fresh, just o keep on top of em


----------



## Wester (27 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Change your shorts every day if you commute or after every ride. You have to keep them clean otherwise you will be heading for all sorts of hygene/bacteria problems.



OK Nearly all of you say that i should wash my shorts regularly would you recomend ordinary washing powder or something else ?


----------



## david k (27 May 2011)

non bio quick wash


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2011)

Ergh, some right skanky buggers in here


----------



## david k (27 May 2011)

good job we cannot smell over tinternet eh!


----------



## Wester (27 May 2011)

Anybody got any more ideas on the best way to wash cycle shorts


----------



## guitarpete247 (27 May 2011)

I've mentioned this before on another thread. I use the Eco Washing ball from Betterware here. It avoids any detergent build up and the need for softener. I also wash my shorts after every ride. I got my first wash ball for my wet suit as it was cheaper than soap flakes. (I am from Yorkshire after all).


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2011)

evilclive said:


> People do say things like that, but mostly when they have no experience of how stinky or otherwise things are. I know what clothes can reek of, and I'd wash them if they did, but they don't.
> 
> Maybe I'm just not as stinky as you :-)



That's the problem. People who smell generally don't realise they smell as their nose becomes immune after a very short space of time.


----------



## ttcycle (27 May 2011)

Oh yes wash them daily and use a non bio powder as the bio will eat through the material and you'll have thin see-through shorts eventually - it also keeps the wicking ability working if you use non bio.


----------



## evilclive (27 May 2011)

400bhp said:


> That's the problem. People who smell generally don't realise they smell as their nose becomes immune after a very short space of time.



Tell you what, you lay off the insults, and I won't tell you to bugger off, sound fair? Coz you are being insulting, even though you may not realise it.


----------



## Fnaar (27 May 2011)

You could wear them in the bath, I guess, and lather up your chamois a bit.


----------



## Shadow (27 May 2011)

Fnaar said:


> You could wear them in the bath, I guess, and lather up your chamois a bit.



+1...just what I was going to say; get in the shower with them after every ride!!!


----------



## numbnuts (27 May 2011)

Shadow said:


> +1...just what I was going to say; get in the shower with them after every ride!!!


if someone has to asks about washing shorts, maybe he doesn't shower


----------



## Panter (27 May 2011)

Shadow said:


> +1...just what I was going to say; get in the shower with them after every ride!!!



Funnily enough...

Actually, I too only own a couple of pairs of padded shorts, so they, along with my jersey get washed out in the bath or shower after I've done and then dry overnight on the line.
Mind you, I only commute 2-3 times a week by bike so it's not so bad. Doing it this way, they only go through the washing machine once every couple of weeks.
I do have to do this after ever journey though, the longest they've gone in when I rode to work, took the van home, used them for MTB that evening, then commuted home in them. Wouldn't want to have pushed it any more than that and I'm glad my commute is very rural






Works for me though, my original LIDL cycling jersey is still going strong after over 3 Years of use! I'm guessing it's because it's not over exposed to harsh detergents and I'm pretty sure I don't smell (he says, hopefully)


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2011)

evilclive said:


> Tell you what, you lay off the insults, and I won't tell you to bugger off, sound fair? Coz you are being insulting, even though you may not realise it.



It's not an insult. 

You said you wash occasionally. That's dirty, end of.


----------



## david k (27 May 2011)

400bhp said:


> It's not an insult.
> 
> You said you wash occasionally. That's dirty, end of.



i dont wash that often


----------



## rualexander (27 May 2011)

400bhp said:


> It's not an insult.
> 
> You said you wash occasionally. That's dirty, end of.


No its not dirty, you're talking nonsense.


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2011)

rualexander said:


> No its not dirty, you're talking nonsense.



In what way?


----------



## KingstonBiker (27 May 2011)

Topics discussing washing cycling kit generate almost as much opinions as topics regarding cycle helmets. I won't dare ask how often people wash their helmets


----------



## evilclive (27 May 2011)

400bhp said:


> It's not an insult.
> 
> You said you wash occasionally. That's dirty, end of.



No I didn't.

I haven't said anything about how often I wash.

You've called me smelly for no good reason. That's insulting. End of. An apology would be appreciated.


----------



## Maslow (28 May 2011)

... And probably should be received. It certainly reads insultingly even if that was not the intention.  

Maslow, washing his shorts once a year whether they need it or not !


----------



## Ludwig (28 May 2011)

To wash cycling shorts every day is a scandalous waste of water resourses especially when millions of people throughout the world have to walk miles to get access to clean water. Cleaning your shorts once a week is fine. I doublt that you wash you suit or ovearalls more than once a week and you bike clothing is no different. For godsake lets show some common sense and responsability to the environment and the wider world.


----------



## numbnuts (28 May 2011)

Ludwig said:


> To wash cycling shorts every day is a scandalous waste of water resourses* especially when millions of people throughout the world have to walk miles to get access to clean water
> *


I've never been able to understand that, why don't they move closer to the water


----------



## ufkacbln (28 May 2011)

Get married....

My cycle gear magically disappears and then re-appears clean and neatly folded!


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2011)

Ludwig said:


> To wash cycling shorts every day is a scandalous waste of water resourses especially when millions of people throughout the world have to walk miles to get access to clean water. Cleaning your shorts once a week is fine. I doublt that you wash you suit or ovearalls more than once a week and you bike clothing is no different. For godsake lets show some common sense and responsability to the environment and the wider world.



Who says you have to wash them every day. Change them everyday and wash all of them at the end of the week...


----------



## david k (28 May 2011)

im married but that dont happen in my house, i do all the washing and cleaning, boo hoo for me




it was the source of many arguments in our early days, i just get on with it now, i know my place


----------



## bigup (30 May 2011)

how many pairs of shorts / tops do you guys own to wash them after each ride?


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Who says you have to wash them every day. Change them everyday and wash all of them at the end of the week...



Exactly! A voice of reason in the wilderness.


----------



## tradesecrets (30 May 2011)

Wester said:


> Is it important to wash cycling shorts often if you sweat a lot when cycling if it is how often should you wash them ?





Are you having a giraffe imo your at the noise up 



If not YOUR HOUSE MUST BE HOWLING


----------



## gavintc (30 May 2011)

There are some interesting washing routines being proposed here. Just glad I do not ride near some of you.


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2011)

bigup said:


> how many pairs of shorts / tops do you guys own to wash them after each ride?



5 commutes = 5 changes of cycling clothing.


----------



## NotFabian (30 May 2011)

i know some kit and/or inserts for shorts say they have "anti-bacterial" properties but come on guys(I say guys cause Im sure the ladies are more hygienic)the manufacturers aren't miracle workers, WASH THEM AFTER USING THEM......


----------



## yello (30 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Who says you have to wash them every day. Change them everyday and wash all of them at the end of the week...



Indeed. 5 pairs bibs means stuff gets washed every couple of weeks (by which time it's festering  ). That said, I'm a wee bit precious about my Assos bibs (since sweat apparently disintegrates them!) so they at least get rinsed after every ride. Either that, or I make sure they're last to be used and then watched that same day.


----------



## johnr (30 May 2011)

guitarpete247 said:


> I've mentioned this before on another thread. I use the Eco Washing ball from Betterware here. It avoids any detergent build up and the need for softener. I also wash my shorts after every ride. I got my first wash ball for my wet suit as it was cheaper than soap flakes. (I am from Yorkshire after all).




+1... though I'm currently on Aldi's own brand. And once a week = a washing machine full.


----------



## Grizzly (31 May 2011)

KingstonBiker said:


> Topics discussing washing cycling kit generate almost as much opinions as topics regarding cycle helmets. I won't dare ask how often people wash their helmets





Now thats funny









If you cant afford multiple pairs of shorts then buy a few pairs of sports underwear and wash that, leaving the shorts to be worn with a clean pair.


----------

